# Some great video on Metal Plessis in action



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I just found this, I have several Metal Plessis snow plows that I love, but no videos like this.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Paul,

Do you have any of or any experience wuth the HLA snowwings? If so how do the two compare?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is moving a lot of snow. Awesome!!!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That work awesome! Wish the shoes on the wings werent all weld on but were bolt on. Be alot nicer but a very productive plow. Wish there were dealers in the us. I have to deal with the factory which normally is nice but now they have a minimun purchase amount before they ship anything out to the US as of last year.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Dog D;1579974 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you have any of or any experience wuth the HLA snowwings? If so how do the two compare?


You need to know I am now a representative for Metal Pless (Team Storm). I just wanted to be up front with you before I answered the Question. Yes I own both brands, I actually own 5 different brands of plows. When we got our Metal Pless this year, we got to put it through some serious snow. Everyone who got to work with it loved it. It is well built, and in my opinion has the best trip mechanism of all the brands. There are a few others on this site that have them also. Hopefully they also will chime in. I know Chris from Extreme Snow Pros has both a HLA and Metal Pless, I would love to hear his opinion...
I will be getting 2 more Metal Pless plows in a few weeks time. Hopefully I can get some really good vids of them in action. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

viper881;1580504 said:


> That work awesome! Wish the shoes on the wings werent all weld on but were bolt on. Be alot nicer but a very productive plow. Wish there were dealers in the us. I have to deal with the factory which normally is nice but now they have a minimun purchase amount before they ship anything out to the US as of last year.


Hey Viper which plow are you referring to? Metal Pless (Team Storm) has bolt on shoes, and will ship to the States with no minimums needed.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Dog D;1579974 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you have any of or any experience wuth the HLA snowwings? If so how do the two compare?


Great video. Certainly that is moving allot of snow!! We do not have have any Metal Pless products but we do have allot of HLA snow wings. 5000, 4000 and 3000 series. As far as production goes (while plowing) we feel they are equal. We buy HLA because we are very close to the factory and get great service and support from both Horst and our dealer. The Horst products are high quality and top notch. That being said... Metal Pless makes a good product and I would never hesitate to buy something from them. If we didn't work/live so close to Horst factory. I am sure we would probably try a few Metal Pless if we had different geography. tymusic.

Goodluck with the Team Storm "Dealer (Metal Pless)" deal! I am sure it will work out well for you. Thumbs Up

Vince McCauley
Dell Operations


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Paul

Any reason why Storm uses Hydraulic cylinders and not Hydraulic actuators like on the Horst wings? The cutting edge is spring loaded on the Storm wings? The Wings on my HLA seam more solid then the Storm. Hit a curb hard enough and that wing looks like it would crumple maybe. The parallel lift that's attached to the sub frame looks stronger on the Horst as well.
All the rental tractors from John Deere I've seen here have the Team storm blades on them. Maybe they get a better price then the HLA'S? 

I'm not an expert but my HLA blade seams built stronger is areas. You guys definitely put your blades thru the works compared to us here. If they can hold up to your snow events should be a solid product.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Great vid, Love the front tires just spinning away!


I miss the Storm blades I used to have access too. Loved everything about them.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Its the 12-19 team storm and 8-14 team storm. I want to say they are 8 years old...? I bought them used from someone going out of business. I looked closer today after i see you say they are bolt on. I feel like having to replace the whole "boot" instead of have a bolt on shoe like a protech would be easier. With mine the rear of the shoe or the part closest to the center of the plow wears out before the edge is hardly wore. But this is becuase its spring loaded also. Ill take some pics when i get a chance hard for me to explain.
Last year when I had to order a large spring for my 19ft plow they said it had to be a $500 dollar mininum. So now I have a few extra springs which isnt bad but they hardly ever break. Good to know now, that there is not a minimum, and I misunderstood. Cant wait for some videos of the new ones!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i always wanted to plow in a tractor with one of those plows on


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

DellDoug;1581253 said:


> Great video. Certainly that is moving allot of snow!! We do not have have any Metal Pless products but we do have allot of HLA snow wings. 5000, 4000 and 3000 series. As far as production goes (while plowing) we feel they are equal. We buy HLA because we are very close to the factory and get great service and support from both Horst and our dealer. The Horst products are high quality and top notch. That being said... Metal Pless makes a good product and I would never hesitate to buy something from them. If we didn't work/live so close to Horst factory. I am sure we would probably try a few Metal Pless if we had different geography. tymusic.
> 
> Goodluck with the Team Storm "Dealer (Metal Pless)" deal! I am sure it will work out well for you. Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


Thanks Vince, hope you stop by our booth at the Heavy Equipment Show.



Grassman09;1581268 said:


> Paul
> 
> Any reason why Storm uses Hydraulic cylinders and not Hydraulic actuators like on the Horst wings?
> Metal Pless (Team Storm) uses hydraulic cylinders because they are stronger, around 25% more holding back power then an actuator. That is why they can offer wings longer than 36 inches, some loader model wings are as long as 84 inches.
> ...


Thanks, I believe that they are a solid product. Maybe you can drop by the Heavy Equipment Show at our booth, and we can kick the tires so to speak.



viper881;1582498 said:


> Its the 12-19 team storm and 8-14 team storm. I want to say they are 8 years old...? I bought them used from someone going out of business. I looked closer today after i see you say they are bolt on. I feel like having to replace the whole "boot" instead of have a bolt on shoe like a protech would be easier. With mine the rear of the shoe or the part closest to the center of the plow wears out before the edge is hardly wore. But this is becuase its spring loaded also. Ill take some pics when i get a chance hard for me to explain.
> Last year when I had to order a large spring for my 19ft plow they said it had to be a $500 dollar mininum. So now I have a few extra springs which isnt bad but they hardly ever break. Good to know now, that there is not a minimum, and I misunderstood. Cant wait for some videos of the new ones!


In the future, if you have any questions or requests, please do not hesitate to contact me. It will a pleasure to help you out.



Morrissey snow removal;1583083 said:


> i always wanted to plow in a tractor with one of those plows on


Hey mayby one day you will. Thumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

That was sweet. Basically you roll all the good things in to one blade(angling, pusher action, backdragging). It did look like they were not being easy on the wings going in to the piles, there must be a lot of hydraulic relief built in?

I would sure love to run a loader with one.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

StuveCorp;1583269 said:


> That was sweet. Basically you roll all the good things in to one blade(angling, pusher action, backdragging). It did look like they were not being easy on the wings going in to the piles, there must be a lot of hydraulic relief built in?
> 
> I would sure love to run a loader with one.


I agree, there is so much you can do with this one plow. As for the wings, check out this video of the plow doing city streets. There are plenty of hazards while doing street plowing, and you tend to drive much faster then in parking lots.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Paul, A few questions on the tractor mount I notice it is closer to the tractor than others which is good but can you get the same lift height of a HLA? How high will it lift from the ground at max when mounted on a mid size JD tractor? How long have these been out and tested? 
Thanks


----------



## BCLoco (Jan 18, 2013)

DellDoug;1581253 said:


> Great video. Certainly that is moving allot of snow!! We do not have have any Metal Pless products but we do have allot of HLA snow wings. 5000, 4000 and 3000 series. As far as production goes (while plowing) we feel they are equal. We buy HLA because we are very close to the factory and get great service and support from both Horst and our dealer. The Horst products are high quality and top notch. That being said... Metal Pless makes a good product and I would never hesitate to buy something from them. If we didn't work/live so close to Horst factory. I am sure we would probably try a few Metal Pless if we had different geography. tymusic.
> 
> Goodluck with the Team Storm "Dealer (Metal Pless)" deal! I am sure it will work out well for you. Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


Do you guys ever tune the shoes on your 3000 series blades?

The reason I ask is we bought a 4200 Snowwing, and I can't help but feel it would be so much better if the shoes could have a spacer taken out to lift them up a bit. Unfortunately the 4000 series aren't adjustable. From what I understand, neither are the 5000 series.

The tilt of the blade makes all the difference in getting down to the pavement, obviously. However, if you want to use your wings in scoop mode, the sweet spot is slightly narrower than that proverbial body hair. A little one way and you're riding on your wing tips. A little the other way and it's riding on the shoes.

Watching those Metal Pless's back drag cleanly with their wings straight out made me take notice. The Horst can do a phenomenal job back dragging, providing you fold the wings all the way back and roll the blade about thirty degrees ahead.

Anybody else with experience on these units, please chime-in.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Looks impressive but seems you are really working those tractors hard , lots of front end wheel speed and not much steering going on with them. Do you wear out tires quickly ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1586243 said:


> Paul, A few questions on the tractor mount I notice it is closer to the tractor than others which is good but can you get the same lift height of a HLA? How high will it lift from the ground at max when mounted on a mid size JD tractor? How long have these been out and tested?
> Thanks


Hey Snowlord, the lift is anywhere for 18 to 24 inches, and they have been out and tested over 15 years. If you noticed, the moldboard board has a much less pronouced curve on it. The rolling of the snow is limited to the height of the plow when it has a long curve on the top. A metalpless plow will allow snow to roll up to 16''-24'' higher than the plow. This will allow to push more snow faster with less effort. This can be clearly seen in the video.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

BCLoco;1586550 said:


> Do you guys ever tune the shoes on your 3000 series blades?
> 
> The reason I ask is we bought a 4200 Snowwing, and I can't help but feel it would be so much better if the shoes could have a spacer taken out to lift them up a bit. Unfortunately the 4000 series aren't adjustable. From what I understand, neither are the 5000 series.
> 
> ...


We have had that problem also, when trying to remove hard pack we wear out our wing cutting edges in no time. I gave the operator s-it, but he keeps telling me it hard to find that sweetspot.
If you are interested we will have a large booth at the LO green trade show on Feb 13. No tickets at the door, only preregistation. http://www.greentrade.ca/homepage.html


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

scholzee;1586630 said:


> Looks impressive but seems you are really working those tractors hard , lots of front end wheel speed and not much steering going on with them. Do you wear out tires quickly ?


That's the beauty about tractors, they are built for pulling. Ever watch a tractor plow a field, now that's hard work and they do it hrs on end.. Put a harness and snow plow on a tractor, and yes it may work hard but its relatively easier then plowing a field. When plowing snow with a tractor, there is not much steering left once your plow is full of snow. You can use your brakes to help steer, but once that plow is full of snow, you only want to be pushing straight. Our tires usually last the length we keep our tractors, which is 15 years.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It was really nice meeting some of you in Ottawa at the landscape Ontario show. Sorry I missed you BlackIrish.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Well since Chris didnt answer I can atleast post a picture of them side by side.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

s&mll;1597495 said:


> Well since Chris didnt answer I can atleast post a picture of them side by side.


We are going to need to see and hear more of those...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice video. 
My buddy just bought a metal pless for his 420F this past fall. So far really likes it. 
They also bought a HLA snow wing and its on a case. 

Haven't tried the snow wing yet but the metal pless sure is nice. So nice as you can pull parking spots and still put it in straight mode for covering lots of ground. Still have a few 12 footers and a 14 foot but they are being phased out for the new fancy technology.


----------

